# Dell 1318 anyone?



## gnemmi (Apr 20, 2009)

After getting a mortgage, selling my car and a kidney I was finally able to get myself a notebok .. I got a Dell 1318 (Celeron 560, Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g, Broadcom NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)).

Now, after googling a lot, with low expectations on getting the BCM4312 working out of the box, and before I get down to it, I would like to know: is there anyone in here running FreeBSD on this notebook so at least I know I won't be alone?

I'm particularly interested in how good does hibernation/suspend works (or if it at least does work) under 7.1 or 7.2 and.. well what to expect regarding the Crapcom BCM4312 wl card ... (I know DFBSD has a driver for it but I couldn't find any info on wether it was ported and merged into 7.2).

Any info will be much appreciated.

Thanks =)


----------



## dburkland (Apr 20, 2009)

You are not alone I have a BCM4312 in my new Vostro 1310. I am trying to fix my problem with ACPI before I go for the wireless setup though


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, at least that makes two of us now !
May I ask you how things go on your machine?.

Like ... did the default install give you any particular problem?
Are you using the whole disk for FreeBSD? (I've heard somewhere that Dell does some strange things with the disk, like having a really small partition to store hardware data and some other info).
Is ACPI giving you too much troubles?
Have you posted in a list or something I can go take a look at?

I've run a couple on Linux lives cds and they seem to do fine (specially Mandriva 2009.1 RC2 ... everything works out of the box, hibernate/suspend included, except sound).

DragonFlyBSD LiveDVD boots ok but then stalls ... OpenBSD boots ok but AFAIK neither 4.4 nor 4.5 have support for that darned BCM4312 ... and as much as I'd like to give PC-BSD a go in here, they still don't have a LiveDVD (or CD, or whatever for that matter) that I know of =(

I _really_ don't want to end up using a Linux in here =S

Whatever info you can provide, I will greatly appreciate it =)


----------



## dburkland (Apr 20, 2009)

The install process worked great however when I went to shutdown my laptop using "shutdown -p now" it would bring it to a halt state. I would then have to hold down the power button to fully power off the machine. I posted the following to the freebsd-acpi mailing list:


```
Full Hardware Specs
Laptop Model: Dell Vostro 1310 
CPU: Core 2 Duo Merom T7250
DVDRW: Integrated Drive Electronics Teac DVD+/-RW
HDD: 320GB WD-ML160 
WIFI: Broadcom 4312 
NVIDIA: 8400GS 128MB 

Dmesg output after boot â€“v: [url]http://dburkland.net/freebsd/dmesg1.log[/url]

Dmesg output after boot â€“v with ACPI disabled: [url]http://dburkland.net/freebsd/dmesg2.log[/url]

Output from systctl hw.acpi: [url]http://dburkland.net/freebsd/sysctloutput.log[/url]

URL where my ASL can be found: [url]http://dburkland.net/freebsd/dan@dburkland.com-DellVostro1310.asl[/url]
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

dburkland said:
			
		

> The install process worked great however when I went to shutdown my laptop using "shutdown -p now" it would bring it to a halt state. I would then have to hold down the power button to fully power off the machine.


ACPI needs to be enabled to fully power off the machine.


----------

